# wie verwendet man AgletInputStream ?



## SBS (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor dem Problem, dass ich eine komplette Datei übers Netzwerk kopieren möchte (nicht nur den Datentyp File smile ) wie könnte ich das mit Aglets erreichen? Ich vermute irgendwie mit dem AgletInputStream ?

Diesen habe ich in der AgletAPI entdeckt..

http://aglets.sourceforge.net/doc/com/ib...nputStream.html

Leider hilft mir das nun für die Verwendung nicht direkt weiter :/

Könnte mir das jemand kurz erklären? ggf. mit einem Beispiel?

Dankeschön.


----------



## Kian(off) (20. Sep 2006)

Link tut nicht!


----------



## SBS (20. Sep 2006)

Huppala, jetzt aber

aglets.sourceforge.net/doc/com/ibm/aglets/AgletInputStream.html


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Sep 2006)

Ähm..?!
- Empfänger-PC hört an nem bestimmten Port (siehe ServerSocket, Socket)
- Sender baut verbindung auf dem Port zum Empfänger-PC auf
- Verbindung hergestellt...
- Sender öffnet den OutputStream vom Socket
- Sender öffnet nen FileInputStream der zu sendenden Datei
- Sender sendet die Datei byteweise über den OutputStream
- Empfänger öffnet nen InputStream wenn die Verbindung besteht
- Empfänger schreibt alle empfangenen Bytes in ne Datei
- Fertig


----------



## SBS (20. Sep 2006)

Joa..das weiß ich ja, so macht man das mit Sockets 

Aber ich spreche hier von Aglets, dachte es gibt vielleicht ne Möglichkeit diesen Vorgang mit Aglets durchzuführen.


----------

